# high to low tech - will the plants die? Easing the transition



## ajm83 (2 Sep 2015)

I have an established aquarium with fish and plants in which is (/was) using very low light, 1/4 EI & gas co2 injection.

I've been meaning to make it a low tech for a while due to time constraints, but failure of various bits of co2 equipment has forced my hand this morning.

So what I want to know is can I simply stop using co2 or will the plants die off from the sudden change?
Or, should I perhaps use a gradually decreasing amount of glut to tide the plants over during the transition?


[ Seen a few threads on ehre where people in the same position switch to soil tanks. Ideally I would have like to have switched at this point too, but I don't have any prepared soil or anywhere to keep the fish while it mineralises in-tank. Any suggestions on how to make that work would also be appreciated if it's an option. ]

Thanks


----------



## MrAqua (5 Sep 2015)

I think it depends on wich types of plants you have. You will see some reaction from the plants, but dont stress out, they will adapt to the new enviroment. I hope it helps 

edit: Is it co2-injection? If so there is liquid co2 you can buy in most pet stores.


----------



## leap (6 Sep 2015)

I'm no expert so take what I say with a pinch - but I would use glut & decrease.

You could try baking soil to mineralise it fast, but do a bit of research first. Hours - not weeks. Tom Barr has some info scattered about on this method. 
 I baked my soil - I'd not say my tanks are very great, but I don't think it has to do with the baked soil, more with my inabilities to understand plant nutrients and balancing the whole palava - etc.
The end result is a washed out silky type of substrate - very different looking from it's original state.


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Sep 2015)

.It happened to me and I found some plants coped and some suffered, some I later replaced. First thing reduce your lighting and look for a good quality micro fertiliser.I  did not use a liquid carbon as I had vallis,conflicting maybe but reports say it is one of the plants that reacts badly to it .


----------



## ajm83 (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks guys.

I gradually tapered the liquid co2 down to nothing, I've also cut the dosing down. So far so good, no signs of distress from the plants other than some GSA and some pale new growth. Think i've probably cut the fert dosing down too much, so I'll increase that a little bit.

Loving not having to spend an hour trimming every week though!

Strangely enough, my alternanthera reineckii mini has taken off and the colouration has become more vivid. It always looked brown and slightly melty when I was adding co2. Really don't understand why that is.


----------

